# Tele lens for EOS M?



## bf (Nov 12, 2014)

We had a discussion about a legacy 100-135mm lens for EOS-M. There, a few valuable lenses were mentioned; the prices were close to $300 for those glasses. This is close to the native ef-m zoom or a good (second hand/new) EF portrait lens. What's your opinion about these? 

-Ef-m 55-200
-Ef 85 f/1.8 + Canon adapter
-Legacy 135mm f2.8/f2.5 + 3rd Party adapter


----------



## Rocky (Nov 13, 2014)

bf said:


> We had a discussion about a legacy 100-135mm lens for EOS-M. There, a few valuable lenses were mentioned; the prices were close to $300 for those glasses. This is close to the native ef-m zoom or a good (second hand/new) EF portrait lens. What's your opinion about these?
> 
> -Ef-m 55-200
> -Ef 85 f/1.8 + Canon adapter
> -Legacy 135mm f2.8/f2.5 + 3rd Party adapter


Have you looked into the 90mm f4.0 Elmar( Leica)? It is small ( not light weight). Its picture quality beats the 22/2.0. It is around $200 to $300 depends on the condition. It can be use wide opened and still as sharp as stopped down. If you want to spend upward of $500 you can have the 90mm f 2.8 Elmar.


----------



## andrewflo (Nov 13, 2014)

Whenever I consider lenses for my EOS M, I also consider their versatility within my existing EF Lens collection.

In that sense, I'd probably go with the 85mm f/1.8 so I also be adding a great prime for DSLR-use as well.

But if you only own the M, and don't plan on getting a DSLR, I might go for the EF-M 55-200mm. Manual focus can really slow down portrait sessions unless you're doing studio work. In which case the M isn't best suited anyways.


----------



## dcm (Nov 13, 2014)

bf said:


> We had a discussion about a legacy 100-135mm lens for EOS-M. There, a few valuable lenses were mentioned; the prices were close to $300 for those glasses. This is close to the native ef-m zoom or a good (second hand/new) EF portrait lens. What's your opinion about these?
> 
> -Ef-m 55-200
> -Ef 85 f/1.8 + Canon adapter
> -Legacy 135mm f2.8/f2.5 + 3rd Party adapter



It would help to know a bit more about your intended use for the tele on the M. I've used all three configurations and found myself choosing the first (EF-M tele) more often than not for general use since it provides the best balance and feel for me. I prefer to use the M without a tripod in most cases. 

I have experimented with a variety of EF lenses in the second mode (35L, 100L, 135L, 8-15L, 24-105L, 70-200L, Tamron 150-600), but find I only mount my 8-15L, 100L and Tamron 150-600 these days (there really aren't EF-M alternatives for these). Probably not a coincidence that the long lenses both have IS since I shoot handheld with them M. I do mount the Tamron on a tripod/gimbal sometimes and the M goes along for the ride.

I mounted FD lenses in the third mode (wide and tele), but that's mostly as a novelty to play with manual focus and see what I can do with my old glass. Wide seems to work reasonably well, tele can be problematic without a tripod. I haven't found a compelling need for this, but there may be some specialized uses with the right lens such as a wide angle manual focus alternative to the Samyang 12mm f/2. The lack of IS on a legacy tele makes framing and focusing with the screen difficult when handheld so you might need to use a tripod, even if your shutter speed is fast enough to eliminate shake during exposure. A future M with some form of view finder might help the situation.


----------



## bf (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for all your good points.

I built an EOS-M system because it's light, portable, and affordable. I will use it for family gatherings and trips even if I have a DSLR body. For trips, it seems the EF-m 55-200 is the best investment as dcm mentions. 

For enthusiastic family portraits (nothing professional), that wide aperture is not offered in the current ef-m family. I'm currently more towards an EF mount lens that keeps its value and always has a market, similar to andrewflo's thinking.


----------



## tayassu (Nov 16, 2014)

I personally hate adapter solutions, I'd go for the EF-M! Should be a great bang for the buck.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 16, 2014)

tayassu said:


> I personally hate adapter solutions, I'd go for the EF-M! Should be a great bang for the buck.


I agree with you. The reasons that I use the Elmar 90/4.0 on my trip are
: 1, I know how good the lens is. 2. I have owned it for over 45 years. 3. I want to try out in a real trip rather than playing around at home. 5. I am not a fan of long lens 5. I try to keep the bag small.
I will still bring it on my next trip just in case.


----------



## bholliman (Nov 22, 2014)

dcm said:


> ... I only mount my 8-15L, 100L and Tamron 150-600 these days (there really aren't EF-M alternatives for these). Probably not a coincidence that the long lenses both have IS since I shoot handheld with them M. I do mount the Tamron on a tripod/gimbal sometimes and the M goes along for the ride.



Last summer I rented a Tammy 150-600 for use on our vacation in Alaska. I used it quite a bit with good luck on my 6D, but was unsuccessful using it with my EOS-M. I tried it several times when I needed more reach, but could never get it to auto focus. Both attempts with this combo were to shoot wildlife (once breaching whales and the other time a grizzly bear moving across a field) at a distance that were moving rapidly in marginal light. Just wondering what you use the M/Tammy combo to shoot and if you have experienced AF issues.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 22, 2014)

It is fun to experiment with other lens via adapter on the EOS-M. But in actual shooting, especially under the sun, the manual focusing is no fun. The EOS-M is not built for that situation. The only way to do it is with a LCD hood with magnifier. Then it will make the EOS-M very big. My suggestion is if you have the lens laying around, you may try it. But if you need to go out to buy the lens(especially the good and expensive one), you should think twice.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Nov 22, 2014)

I have bought several EOS-M's along with my friends that also enjoy this camera. For me, I must really have autofocus so I really enjoy my 85mm 1.8 Canon lens because it seems to just fit the camera. It is just perfect as well as the 50mm 1.8 Canon. Another perfect match seems to be with the EOS-M version of the 18-200mm Tamron lens that is made for this camera. Seems very sharp throughout the zoom range and is very well built just like the EOS-M. I know the lens price is twice what the camera is but since this lens is a native lens for the EOS-M, it is another match made in heaven. This lens is an unsung (unreviewed) hero of a very fine lens. This is my main travel lens when I go on the airplane somewhere and don't want to take my heavy stuff. I also take the F2 22mm for all my inside shots and the 18-200 for everything else (oh also the 40mm pancake and the 50mm 1.8 with the adapter). These make a fine light kit.


----------



## dcm (Nov 22, 2014)

bholliman said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > ... I only mount my 8-15L, 100L and Tamron 150-600 these days (there really aren't EF-M alternatives for these). Probably not a coincidence that the long lenses both have IS since I shoot handheld with them M. I do mount the Tamron on a tripod/gimbal sometimes and the M goes along for the ride.
> ...



I usually pair the Tammy with my 6D. So far I prefer image quality over reach. Sometimes I'll pop the M on afterwards in the same environment just to see how it does. My library has mostly elk and distant landmarks/peaks in the national park or the moon with the M. It's a bit cumbersome to handhold so I rest it on something or the tripod I was already using with the Tammy. No real problem getting focus, but not much movement in my photos with the M/Tammy combo. I use AF single magnified and BBF to dial in the focus before shooting. I might want a different setup if I tried to catch significant movement. In the two cases you mention I might have switched to video mode.


----------



## Al Chemist (Nov 23, 2014)

Has anyone found a review of the Canon EF M 55-200mm lens?


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 23, 2014)

for what its worth the canon 135 f2L is amazingly good on the eos-M it is very fast and accurate in servo mode much faster than many other lenses i have tried. i use it for out door street candids and it works great.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Nov 23, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> for what its worth the canon 135 f2L is amazingly good on the eos-M it is very fast and accurate in servo mode much faster than many other lenses i have tried. i use it for out door street candids and it works great.



I agree! The 135 F2 and the 85 1.8 on an eos-m are a great combo. I also love the native 18-200mm tamron (I have mine in silver - it shoots better! I'm kidding....).


----------



## timzog (Dec 4, 2014)

It is manual focus, but I love my Canon FD 135/2.5 
I got it for $80 on Ebay. The manual focus takes a bit of practice, but I find with the 10x zoom, I can focus on anything. It is not going to work for action, but if you have time to compose a picture, it can do beautiful things.


----------

